# 45 HP Tractor Information



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

This is for a friend of mine that is looking for a tractor. All brands are on the table. It will be new that has 45 hp at the engine and does not use def or regen technology. It can be gear or hydro. It will be the last tractor he buys, will be used around home, in woods, no farming related activities. Will be ran 100 hrs a year no more than 250. It can be a big compact or small ag tractor.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Can you find one without regen even at that power? Our MF 1759 with 45hp even has it. I think all the new 45 hp or so tractors of any brand are cheap things. Not cheap as in price, but cheaply made. I don't particularly like our 1759. Very bumpy, gear shift is on the left side (I don't drive it often so I can't get used to it). When my dad decided or is forced to not do anymore tractor work that MF 1759 will be traded for something more useful.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What's his budget?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> What's his budget?


For new it better be $25k-$40k.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok. I was thinking you were looking for a used tractor. I like the little caseIH Farmalls 
The CVT 45-55's Are probably the nicest small utility tractors I've ever seen


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IH 1586 said:


> This is for a friend of mine that is looking for a tractor. All brands are on the table. It will be new that has 45 hp at the engine and does not use def or regen technology. It can be gear or hydro. It will be the last tractor he buys, will be used around home, in woods, no farming related activities. Will be ran 100 hrs a year no more than 250. It can be a big compact or small ag tractor.


Is that 45 engine or pto? Cab or open station?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a 5055D deere 55 horse I don't know if they make a 45 horse in the 5000 series but they don't have def or regen. They are used basic stripped down tractors very low priced. I have seen used 5055d for sale on tractor house for $15000 to $20000 some of the higher priced ones had loaders. We use our to rake hay with and have had good luck but only 500 hours.My not be what he is looking for


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Beav said:


> I have a 5055D deere 55 horse I don't know if they make a 45 horse in the 5000 series but they don't have def or regen. They are used basic stripped down tractors very low priced. I have seen used 5055d for sale on tractor house for $15000 to $20000 some of the higher priced ones had loaders. We use our to rake hay with and have had good luck but only 500 hours.My not be what he is looking for


I have the same tractor, a 2014 model, the last without emissions. Knock on wood, very good tractor, simple. The only thing I don't like is the cat 2 lift arms with cat 1 implements. I've got the larger optional tires on the rear of mine - forget the size and the 3pt is crowded back there. They are also light on the front end, we're adding weights. 1 hydraulic remote is standard. I too see them on tractor house for sale with a few hundred hours. The 5045D is the same tractor, pump turned down for less hp. Very nimble, tight turning, great visibility utility tractor. Our 5055D is our go to square baling tractor. Based on our experience so far, I'd recommend one.

YMMV

Bill


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> What's his budget?


No budget. Looking at tractors only with no bias.



Vol said:


> Is that 45 engine or pto? Cab or open station?
> 
> Regards, Mike


At the engine and I suspect no cab.



Beav said:


> I have a 5055D deere 55 horse I don't know if they make a 45 horse in the 5000 series but they don't have def or regen. They are used basic stripped down tractors very low priced. I have seen used 5055d for sale on tractor house for $15000 to $20000 some of the higher priced ones had loaders. We use our to rake hay with and have had good luck but only 500 hours.My not be what he is looking for


I brought that up to him. Did quick research cause he piqued my interest as I don't follow the smaller horse or even new for that matter. The 5 series specifically stated no def or arming regen. Uses JD engine where the 4 series was yanmar. I did not look at other brands much as I can navigate the JD site easier.

Keep the information coming. I will send him this link soon and he may have me ask questions..


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

One other thing that I like is the front end is over built so a loader is not a problem to be added later


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Beav said:


> One other thing that I like is the front end is over built so a loader is not a problem to be added later


I noticed the front when looking at 2wd's on tractor house.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

If not farming and just messing around the hydro transmissions are very handy. Especially with a loader.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Vol said:


> I noticed the front when looking at 2wd's on tractor house.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike The front end on our 5055 is heavier then the one on our NH T4-95


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

broadriverhay said:


> If not farming and just messing around the hydro transmissions are very handy. Especially with a loader.


X2 here. Close quarters around buildings, fences, etc. they're the cats jammies! Neighbors all have the "neck breakers" and " kidney pounders" i.e. skid steer loaders but I wouldn't trade our little hydro tractor for 2 skid steers.

I think Mahindra and LS have larger frame compacts with hydro trannies. 'Course there's NH and Kubota with their small tractor lineups.

Really all comes back around to dealer and parts support with price right there in the mix.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Mahindra makes a good tractor in the range. Heavier than most other brands, quite beefy, and actually metal hood/fenders. When I buy my wife a tractor to unload bales, rake, tedder... it'll likely be one of those.


----------



## Ortimber (Mar 16, 2017)

Every new diesel over 25ish HP will have some sort of tier 4 emission equipment. For a budget minded tractor, look at the Kubota L4701 or the MX line. I also really like the M or R series Deeres.


----------

